# 2 Wolves in Spanish Fork Canyon



## JAT83

My inlaws neighbor was duck hunting up Spanish Fork Canyon last week, when 2 Mexican Gray wolves came out from behind him and tried to attack him. My guess is they were after his dog since they are extremely territorial. He tried to scare them away with no luck, so he had to shoot them both. He didn't tell anyone for three days, but nightmares night after night led him to call my father in law, so he went to investigate and sure enough, they were wolves, one male, one female. I would give more details about the incident, but I am not sure how much I should publisize right now. I saw pictures and video footage, it was pretty interesting.


----------



## wyogoob

The Mexican Gray Wolf is nearly extinct. Last I knew there were only 170 or so left in the world, found very far south of Spanish Fork Canyon.

The "other" gray wolf, Timber, Canadian or whatever it's called, is rapidly moving south out of Yellowstone. One was trapped in Morgan. They are now in my favorite western Wyoming elk hunting areas screwing up things. I think Idaho will have a wolf hunt in 2008.

It is possible Timber wolves were seen.


----------



## JAT83

That's possible, I was just stating what the biologist said


----------



## wyogoob

JAT83 said:


> That's possible, I was just stating what the biologist said


Wow, interesting.


----------



## Riverrat77

:shock: I'd like to see pictures of them to see if its the same "dogs" I saw running together in the area.... Thats too bad that he had to shoot them but I do agree with what he did.... nobody gets the duck dog!! :lol:


----------



## proutdoors

The Mexican Gray wolf is EXPANDING throughout New Mexico and southeastern Arizona. I would not be surprised to find out a pair had moved this far north. I have a few outfitter buddies in New Mexico that have run ins with wolves on a regular basis.


----------



## Riverrat77

proutdoors said:


> The Mexican Gray wolf is EXPANDING throughout New Mexico and southeastern Arizona. I would not be surprised to find out a pair had moved this far north. I have a few outfitter buddies in New Mexico that have run ins with wolves on a regular basis.


Do they not "pack up" like Timber or Gray wolves? Is that why you'd think they are showing up in pairs as opposed to the bigger packs that are pretty much the "standard" when people think of wolves in the wild?


----------



## coyoteslayer

I can't wait until Idaho gets to hunt them because I will want to get me one or two or 10 or 15


----------



## HighNDry

Probably just a couple of coyotes. Mountain coyotes are larger than the little desert dogs out west.


----------



## JAT83

They definitely weren't coyotes. They were probably only a year or so old but weighed around 80 lbs each.


----------



## HighNDry

Then why not drag them in for positive ID? If they are attacking you then you have the right to defend yourself. This whole thing is fishy and stinks of urban (rural) legend.


----------



## redleg

The last S in "SSS" is shut up about it. shooting a wolf is a good thing, like freeing a slave in the 1850s was a good thing, but both were illegal. Don't bring attention to it, or the feds may get after you. -)O(-


----------



## HighNDry

I hear ya! That same mentality goes for all the poachers who shoot deer, elk and other game. It's a good thing to them, just don't go bragging about it. Know what I mean? :wink:


----------



## proutdoors

For those doubting the Mexican Gray wolf being a 'legit' possibility: http://www.azgfd.gov/w_c/es/wolf_reintroduction.shtml

We are being 'invaded' from the north and the south. This *is*a 'Utah' problem, wolves here will have huge effects on game management and hunting opportunities.


----------



## HighNDry

So my question remains: Why the secrecy? If they really are invading from the South, wouldn't we want to know more about it? Wouldn't we want to have some type of management plan? I'm amazed at how you hunters just want to blast anything that might eat one of your deer or elk. Spanish Fork is a ways from Arizona. I would imagine if those two made it here, the others will soon be following. Maybe if those two looked a year old, they are just pups from an ever exploding population already hiding in the mountains.


----------



## .45

*FATBASS FOR PRESIDENT !!!!!!*..


----------



## coyoteslayer

You know a few years ago a guy asked a fur trader where I live what kind of dog he had just killed in the mountains and after investigation and DNA samples it was a wolf. He killed it on Nebo. Can wolves migrate from New Mexico or AZ? You bet they can. A collared Lynx was found in Beaver and it came from Canada. So if a little lynx can migrate from Canada then surely a wolf can migrate from Mexico. Wolves have already came from Yellowstone to Utah.

Here is another story. Bald mtn just North of Nebo has 1 Rocky mtn bill goat and 3 nannies. They weren't transplanted there, but they migrated. One nanny was collared in the Uintahs? Do you think they came from the Uintahs?


----------



## Loke

There are *NO* wolves in Utah. Please shoot all of the extra large coyotes that you see.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> There are *NO* wolves in Utah. Please shoot all of the extra large coyotes that you see.


*LOKE FOR VICE PRESIDENT !!!!!!.*....


----------



## martymcfly73

fatbass said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my question remains: Why the secrecy? If they really are invading from the South, wouldn't we want to know more about it? Wouldn't we want to have some type of management plan? I'm amazed at how *you hunters *just want to blast anything that might eat one of your deer or elk. Spanish Fork is a ways from Arizona. I would imagine if those two made it here, the others will soon be following. Maybe if those two looked a year old, they are just pups from an ever exploding population already hiding in the mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> You might be on the wrong forum, HighNDry. :roll:
> 
> The Mexican wolves are only coming here for a better life. They are doing us a favor by doing those wolf jobs that no American wolf wants or is willing to do. 8)
Click to expand...

LMFAO :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -*|*-


----------



## wyogoob

fatbass said:


> ..........................................................
> 
> The Mexican wolves are only coming here for a better life. They are doing us a favor by doing those wolf jobs that no American wolf wants or is willing to do. 8)


That's hilarious!

Is it a possibility Mexican Wolves have come to Central Utah from East Central Arizona?....yes

Is there any legitimate, solid, proof?.................I'm not seeing it.

Purely anecdotal so far, IMHO.


----------



## Riverrat77

They're all coming to eat Pro's elk..... :lol: If they're here.... great, lets make it public. If they're not.... oh well. You know, the first time they kill and eat one of the local granolas or something, then you guys will have your hunting seasons you want so badly..... no, that doesn't mean you find one of those folks, rope em up and leave them up Spanish Fork canyon for the wolves to eat..... :lol:


----------



## quakeycrazy

Honestly the whole story sounds really fishy... could they migrate? As Napoleon would say "HECK YES", but for someone to come out after shooting two that "attacked" him simply because he was having nightmares is pretty interesting. I personally think that if anything migrated from the south it was a Chupacabra, they have been known to attack humans and also the occasional chicken or goat.


----------



## HighNDry

I'm surprised you want to make light of my response. I get so sick of the poacher mentality out there. Why can't you gun carrying, macho men face up to the fact that wolves are not as scary as you think? Why don't you be real men and come out with the truth? It's one thing to stand 300 yards away from a grazing elk or deer, scratch your sweaty butt and pull a trigger. But you pansies sound like the big bad wolf is going to give everyone nightmares and scare us all back to mommy.

Lets varify wolves are here and then implement a hunting season for them. I'd love to call one in and blast it. Any of you scardypants want to tag a long?

LMAO!


----------



## Riverrat77

HighNDry said:


> It's one thing to stand 300 yards away from a grazing elk or deer, scratch your sweaty butt and pull a trigger. But you pansies sound like the big bad wolf is going to give everyone nightmares and scare us all back to mommy.


You know, if you wore underarmour, your butt wouldn't feel so sweaty.... :lol: When Pro shared that link it sure scared the hell out of those girls that the nice puppy dogs kept trying to play with Fido and Fifi. I doubt it was because the wild pups were so friendly.... 8)


----------



## proutdoors

fatbass said:


> Every time someone kills a wolf in Utah it verifies that they are here. :roll: Let's keep verifying. :twisted:


Verify, and then verify again. :shock: :twisted:


----------



## .45

This is a photo take'in in Colorado last year of a Wuff. I saw the same thing earlier this year at the south end of Utah Lake...of course, nobody believed me then and I know nobody will believe me now.......... 
But, it was huge'er than a normal dog and ran faster !! And I think it was really a wolf !


----------



## HighNDry

So how many wolves does it take to bring down an elk? The ones in Yellowstone have to do it as a pack. Do you think one or two can do it?

Has the DWR identified any big game that has been taken down by wolves in Utah?

Any herders or ranchers noticed predation by wolves yet?

And, if we have an open season on them, will they be as hard to control as the coyote?


----------



## Riverrat77

45..... where is the goose that left the silouhette in front of that wolf?? Did you use photoshop on that?? Just kidding.... 8)


----------



## .45

Riverrat77 said:


> 45..... where is the goose that left the silouhette in front of that wolf?? Did you use photoshop on that?? Just kidding.... 8)


That shadow does look strange... :shock:

I got the article here....

http://blog.kingsoutdoorworld.com/2006/ ... -colorado/


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

HighNDry said:


> So how many wolves does it take to bring down an elk? The ones in Yellowstone have to do it as a pack. Do you think one or two can do it?
> 
> Has the DWR identified any big game that has been taken down by wolves in Utah?
> 
> Any herders or ranchers noticed predation by wolves yet?
> 
> And, if we have an open season on them, will they be as hard to control as the coyote?


I saw two wolves on youtube take down a healthy full grown cow elk with ease. :evil:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45..... where is the goose that left the silouhette in front of that wolf?? Did you use photoshop on that?? Just kidding.... 8)
> 
> 
> 
> That shadow does look strange... :shock:
> 
> I got the article here....
> 
> http://blog.kingsoutdoorworld.com/2006/ ... -colorado/
Click to expand...

Plus his tracks are going the wrong way. :wink: Doooht!


----------



## .45

Wuff's are really smart... :evil: 

Maybe he's back-track'en... :shock: _(O)_


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Good call I didn't even think about that.


----------



## Riverrat77

.45 said:


> Wuff's are really smart...


Wuffs.... :lol:


----------



## wyogoob

.45 said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45..... where is the goose that left the silouhette in front of that wolf?? Did you use photoshop on that?? Just kidding.... 8)
> 
> 
> 
> That shadow does look strange... :shock:
> 
> I got the article here....
> 
> http://blog.kingsoutdoorworld.com/2006/ ... -colorado/
Click to expand...

I thought the same when I first seen the pic.

So I put the pic in Photoshop. The pixels are the correct size, not hard to do. The shadows don't match the wolf. The top of the wolfs hip looks like it has been cropped. One of the shadows has a very long straight line on the top edge that makes no sense.

Looks bogus to me, just like many of Kingsworld's deer pictures.


----------



## .45

wyogoob said:


> I thought the same when I first seen the pic.
> 
> So I put the pic in Photoshop. The pixels are the correct size, not hard to do. The shadows don't match the wolf. The top of the wolfs hip looks like it has been cropped. One of the shadows has a very long straight line on the top edge that makes no sense.
> 
> Looks bogus to me, just like many of Kingsworld's deer pictures.


Good Point wyogoob !! But the one *I* saw wasn't walk'in backwards or chasing a shadow of a goose.....


----------



## wyogoob

.45 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> .............................. Good Point wyogoob !! But the one *I* saw wasn't walk'in backwards or chasing a shadow of a goose.....
Click to expand...

I hear ya .45, maybe we can hunt them in Utah and Wyoming soon.


----------



## martymcfly73

Maybe sasquatch is eating all the wolves around here. Ever think of that? Maybe we should let the wolves come back thin out he "herd" so to speak. Especially here in Ut County. _O\


----------



## JAT83

fatbass said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe sasquatch is eating all the wolves around here. Ever think of that? Maybe we should let the wolves come back thin out he "herd" so to speak. Especially here in Ut County. _O\
> 
> 
> 
> Let 'em loose in the University Mall. :twisted:
Click to expand...

There's an idea...and when they're done there, bring 'em up to South Towne mall :lol:


----------



## Huge29

I pointed out this article to a DWR employee and he responded this way:


> Is it possible that a pair of Mexican gray wolves made it all the way up to Spanish Fork Canyon? Yes. Is it likely? No. Do we expect them to show up in southern Utah? The odds are good, eventually.
> 
> Are wolves moving in from Wyoming and Idaho? Yes, probably. Are they here now? Maybe, but there's no conclusive evidence that any have taken up residence here. Would the DWR know about it if they were? Maybe not. The only way to get conclusive evidence is to catch one or find a body or get DNA samples.
> 
> The DWR routinely gets calls about wolf sightings, but they just never pan out. They disappear without a trace. They turn out to be big wolf-like dogs. More often than not, they just turn out to be coyotes.
> 
> So far, there's been only one conclusive wolf capture in Utah and some suspected tracks, but that's it as far as hard evidence goes. The rest are just anecdotes, and anecdotes don't constitute good, reliable evidence.
> 
> Also keep in mind that nearly half the population in the state according to one survey believes that Big Foot is wandering around in the hills, even though that's a near scientific impossibility. In other words, public sightings are nearly worthless when it comes to making a determination on whether there are any wolves here or not.
> 
> Personally, I suspect that there might be a wolf or two in the northern Wasatches or in the Uintas, but there aren't many (if any) or we'd have some hard evidence by now. Again, though, the evidence for this is nearly zilch. The DWR fully expects that we will eventually find a breeding pair here, however.
> 
> One thing is for certain, though, the hundreds of sightings that we've heard about can't all be true, and I suspect that 99.9 percent of them are lies, products of overactive imaginations, wishful thinking or cases of mistaken identity.


----------



## Loke

Huge29 said:


> I pointed out this article to a DWR employee and he responded this way:
> 
> 
> 
> Are wolves moving in from Wyoming and Idaho? Yes, probably. Are they here now? Maybe, but there's no conclusive evidence that any have taken up residence here. Would the DWR know about it if they were? Maybe not. The only way to get conclusive evidence is to catch one or *find a body *or get DNA samples.
> 
> quote]
Click to expand...

Anyone have an idea how to find a wolf body?


----------



## .45

Good deal !!!! -()/- -()/- 

For once...I stand a chance of being at least .01% right !!!! *\-\* *\-\* .


----------



## wyogoob

.45 said:


> Good deal !!!! -()/- -()/-
> 
> For once...I stand a chance of being at least .01% right !!!! *\-\* *\-\* .


me too


----------



## HighNDry

What does the DWR know?

My bro-in-laws twin sister duck hunts with an attorney and he can verify that wolves are in Spanish Fork Canyon. They are mean and viscious and tried to attack his Shi Tsu that he takes duck hunting with him. I know for a fact, they are mexican grey wolves, they look just like coyotes but bark in spanish.


----------



## Riverrat77

wyogoob said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good deal !!!! -()/- -()/-
> For once...I stand a chance of being at least .01% right !!!! *\-\* *\-\* .
> 
> 
> 
> me too
Click to expand...

I'd give you and another guy I know that hunts/spends time in the Uintas a better percentage than that of being right. He says he's seen one up there.... and unless it was a coyote on roids, there's no way some domestic dog would be surviving where this sighting took place.

An example, if you will, of the DWR's differing opinions....when I talked to a DWR LE guy.... he wasn't real sure on the avian cholera thing out where I was hunting the GSL. The next day, a full page article runs in the Tribune about the disease out on the GSL. I was told, yeah, its ok to hunt out there and no, there weren't significant numbers of dead birds to indicate a disease.... 24 hours later, we have a newscast about all the diseased birds on the lake. What if my dog had gotten sick and died because of that? What if it had been something my daughter or I had gotten very sick from because we ate birds that night that appeared healthy?? I take this to mean that there is a serious lack of communication between folks in that agency.

And I'd imagine it applies to wolves as well.... there may not be knowledge among the LE officers that there are wolves, but perhaps there are folks that know something that are keeping it under their hat. It could be because of the political firestorm it would stir up, could be because they don't want to wind up looking like they (the division)really had no clue... I have no idea. I do know what I saw in the Diamond Fork Canyon area, I completely trust TW when he tells me what he saw in the Uintas, and there are other folks out there who seem to be seeing more of the same thing. I'd guess there is a better than .01 percent chance that not all of these people having these encounters are FOS, regardless of what one employee of the DWR believes... this latest incident I had with them really made me question just how in tune with things they really are. The two LE guys I talked to are great officers I'm sure (they were certainly very nice on the phone) but if I were them, I'd be mad too that the communication has degenerated so badly that there is a chance they're giving out bad info because they're not informed as well as they should be by the biologists and other folks "in the know". :?


----------



## wyogoob

I stated there is a good chance of Grey or Timber (whatever's in Yellowstone)Wolves in Utah. I also stated one was caught in a trap in Utah (Morgan I think). 

If you follow the thread I am referring to Mexican Wolves. I have seen no definitive proof of the (smaller) Mexican Wolf in Utah.

Who knows. I've seen some weird things:a flock of Lapland Longspurs in full breeding plumage in the Uintas third week of June (they should be in the Arctic then). A Sprague's Pipit in the winter at Deseret Land and Livestock (there are no records of that bird in Utah). A lynx in the Wyoming Range - 2004......Hell, George W Bush got elected president twice, I guess anything's possible.


----------



## Huge29

.45 said:


> Good deal !!!! -()/- -()/-
> 
> For once...I stand a chance of being at least .01% right !!!! *\-\* *\-\* .


 :rotfl: You and Loyd Christmas have about equal chances now, wait Mary Swanson told him that he had a one in a million chance, which would be 0.0001% chance, and he was still excited that he had a chance with her, so don't get too discouraged as you have 100x better chances than Loyd Christmas.

I find it hard to believe that the DWR would be keeping the cat in the bag as it would only hurt the DWR to have wolves reducing herd numbers by having less animals for which to sell permits.


----------



## redleg

If I see one, I will leave DNA evidence. :lol:


----------



## tnokes

Seems you guys have the right idea. SSS


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> :rotfl: You and Loyd Christmas have about equal chances now, wait Mary Swanson told him that he had a one in a million chance, which would be 0.0001% chance, and he was still excited that he had a chance with her, so don't get too discouraged as you have 100x better chances than Loyd Christmas.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that the DWR would be keeping the cat in the bag as it would only hurt the DWR to have wolves reducing herd numbers by having less animals for which to sell permits.


Huge29...it looks like you and I watch the same motivational/educational movies... 

I found a new avatar for you btw..... :mrgreen:


----------



## HighNDry

Holy Cow!

So wolves are in Utah. How many baby wolves were in the litter that one came from?


----------



## .45

That's not a wuff !!! :evil: 

That is an off-spring from Hugh29's avatar !!! :evil:


----------



## Huge29

.45 said:


> That's not a wuff !!! :evil:
> 
> That is an off-spring from Hugh29's avatar !!! :evil:


My only response:
_/O _/O _/O _/O

I'm insulted! My screaming quimp is way cooler.


----------



## quakeycrazy

.45 said:


> This is a photo take'in in Colorado last year of a Wuff. I saw the same thing earlier this year at the south end of Utah Lake...of course, nobody believed me then and I know nobody will believe me now..........
> But, it was huge'er than a normal dog and ran faster !! And I think it was really a wolf !


I don't doubt that Mexican grey wolves are coming up, and I wouldn't doubt that you did see a wolf by Utah Lake, in fact I think there are some werewolf/vampire hybrids out that way. I ran into this guy on Jan 1st near Haws point up by Strawberry, scared the chit outta me....


----------



## Nibble Nuts

quakeycrazy said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a photo take'in in Colorado last year of a Wuff. I saw the same thing earlier this year at the south end of Utah Lake...of course, nobody believed me then and I know nobody will believe me now..........
> But, it was huge'er than a normal dog and ran faster !! And I think it was really a wolf !
> 
> 
> 
> I don't doubt that Mexican grey wolves are coming up, and I wouldn't doubt that you did see a wolf by Utah Lake, in fact I think there are some werewolf/vampire hybrids out that way. I ran into this guy on Jan 1st near Haws point up by Strawberry, scared the chit outta me....
Click to expand...

I was just having a bad morning that day. I didn't mean to scare ya. 8)


----------



## Nibble Nuts

.45, that mole rat thing is hideous. At first I thought it was someone's who-who sporting some buckteeth.


----------



## .45

quakeycrazy said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a photo take'in in Colorado last year of a Wuff. I saw the same thing earlier this year at the south end of Utah Lake...of course, nobody believed me then and I know nobody will believe me now..........
> But, it was huge'er than a normal dog and ran faster !! And I think it was really a wolf !
> 
> 
> 
> I don't doubt that Mexican grey wolves are coming up, and I wouldn't doubt that you did see a wolf by Utah Lake, in fact I think there are some werewolf/vampire hybrids out that way. I ran into this guy on Jan 1st near Haws point up by Strawberry, scared the chit outta me....
Click to expand...

Hey !!! I can't go and believe *that* story !!! *\-\* *\-\*

Those trees look more like the Currant Creek area....


----------



## blackbear

I have word from a very credible source on this incident:

2 animals were shot by a bird hunter in Spanish Fork Canyon Last Month. They moved in on him while his dog was retreiving a bird. They growled at him and his dog, fearing a fight, the hunter shot both animals with his shotgun. 
The animals were husky/wolf mixes belonging to a cabin owner who let them run free in the area. YES, at first glance DWR thought, wow this could be a wolf. But the officer soon relized BOTH dogs were wearing collars. 
Unfortunate end for what I am sure were loyal dogs, but let this be a lesson to us all to control our pets. Who knows how many deer and other animals those dogs harrassed before being shot. 
cant say I wouldnt shoot loose dogs out there wreaking havoc either.


----------



## quakeycrazy

I don't care if anyone believes me..... I know what I saw and that sure wasn't Nibble Nuts, Bigfoot maybe, but no nibble nuts!! :wink:


----------



## DeadI

A couple of years ago I saw two very large blackish dogs ( I believe to be Wolfs) up on Maple mountain. 

I would love to see the pics.


----------



## JAT83

blackbear said:


> I have word from a very credible source on this incident:
> 
> 2 animals were shot by a bird hunter in Spanish Fork Canyon Last Month. They moved in on him while his dog was retreiving a bird. They growled at him and his dog, fearing a fight, the hunter shot both animals with his shotgun.
> The animals were husky/wolf mixes belonging to a cabin owner who let them run free in the area. YES, at first glance DWR thought, wow this could be a wolf. But the officer soon relized BOTH dogs were wearing collars.
> Unfortunate end for what I am sure were loyal dogs, but let this be a lesson to us all to control our pets. Who knows how many deer and other animals those dogs harrassed before being shot.
> cant say I wouldnt shoot loose dogs out there wreaking havoc either.


That is the story I started this thread on...

I know the guy pretty well, he lives accrossed the street from my inlaws


----------



## Nibble Nuts

quakeycrazy said:


> I don't care if anyone believes me..... I know what I saw and that sure wasn't Nibble Nuts, Bigfoot maybe, but no nibble nuts!! :wink:


Okay, so it was a cover up. That is actually my mistress. I've tried to call it quits with her, but as you can see, it isn't that easy.


----------



## blackbear

That is the story I started this thread on...

I know the guy pretty well, he lives accrossed the street from my inlaws[/quote]

I just re-read this whole post.....
Where did you 'start the story' by mentioning they were huskies with collars on????
I only see where you call them 'wolves' several times.....
I guess this isnt the first time someones called 'wolf'


----------



## FROGGER

.45 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl: You and Loyd Christmas have about equal chances now, wait Mary Swanson told him that he had a one in a million chance, which would be 0.0001% chance, and he was still excited that he had a chance with her, so don't get too discouraged as you have 100x better chances than Loyd Christmas.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that the DWR would be keeping the cat in the bag as it would only hurt the DWR to have wolves reducing herd numbers by having less animals for which to sell permits.
> 
> 
> 
> Huge29...it looks like you and I watch the same motivational/educational movies...
> 
> I found a new avatar for you btw..... :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Looks like a pecker with teeth... :shock:


----------



## quakeycrazy

Nibble Nuts said:


> quakeycrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if anyone believes me..... I know what I saw and that sure wasn't Nibble Nuts, Bigfoot maybe, but no nibble nuts!! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so it was a cover up. That is actually my mistress. I've tried to call it quits with her, but as you can see, it isn't that easy.
Click to expand...

Seems like your mistress could do a lot of damage if you were to say no!! Just gotta cut the ties when your woman does more rapin' than KOBE!!


----------



## Nibble Nuts

quakeycrazy said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like your mistress could do a lot of damage if you were to say no!! Just gotta cut the ties when your woman does more rapin' than KOBE!!
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## HighNDry

blackbear said:


> That is the story I started this thread on...
> 
> I know the guy pretty well, he lives accrossed the street from my inlaws


I just re-read this whole post.....
Where did you 'start the story' by mentioning they were huskies with collars on????
I only see where you call them 'wolves' several times.....
I guess this isnt the first time someones called 'wolf'[/quote]

I agree. JAT83 said nothing about them being crossbred dogs with collars. He was crying wolves. Seemed pretty sure they were wolves all along. Now the truth is coming out, he's trying to cover his tracks. Saw right through him from the start!


----------



## wyogoob

The post starts out with a sighting of "2 Mexican Gray Wolves."

Good Grief!


----------



## HighNDry

Here boy! Here boy! Got a cheese burger for ya! My what big teeth you have Rover!


----------



## Huge29

HighNDry said:


> I agree. JAT83 said nothing about them being crossbred dogs with collars. He was crying wolves. Seemed pretty sure they were wolves all along. Now the truth is coming out, he's trying to cover his tracks. Saw right through him from the start!


Let's try and not be so testy (kind of takes the fun out of it and discourages future posts); it's not as if he was talking about your mom, simply passing on what he was told; I don't think there is really any bad intention in that; had this not been posted, we would all have nothing to get worked up about but I am glad to see that you have 20/20 hindsight vision!


----------



## HighNDry

You are misreading it Huge 29. He said he knew for sure they were wolves, then when it comes out that they weren't, he claims he knew about that too. Basically cried wolves! That's all I'm saying. I knew right from the start they wouldn't be wolves, because the DWR wouldn't cover something like that up. The wolf that was trapped near Morgan was checked out and varified by the DWR. Why didn't they cover that up?

Read my posts and you will see, I told him it was probably coyotes and he said he knew for sure it wasn't. So I don't see where you are saying I'm hypocritical or that I used hindsight. I knew they wouldn't be wild wolves.

I'm not being testy, just pointing out that you can write anything on a web forum and steer people in the wrong direction.

How's that for an answer? Looks like you are the one trying to stir it up. Why else would you call me hypocritical and then go back and take it out?

"Sure enough he went to investigate and they were wolves, One female and one male." Guess he just missed the collars under all the fur.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Jat83 is a nice kid and I really doubt his intentions were to stir things up. He never has anything bad to say I'm sure he just made a mistake. Now if I said it, then yes there is a **** good chance I was just trying to get under everyones collar. :wink:


----------



## HighNDry

Would that be under a dog's collar or a wolf's collar? :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I think you mean wuff. _(O)_


----------



## quakeycrazy

Kind of like the people in Wisconsin and Michigan who swear they see what they call "wolf men" hairy creatures with a dog like face and hairy man-like body covered in hair. People see what they want to see. Based on all the wolf hype, every hunter's dream is to see a wolf to "prove" they are here in Utah. Well, guess what, they are here no doubt, but at the same time people can see a bigger dog running around and see what they guarantee is a "wolf". Or maybe a darker coyote that is a little bigger than the average, and that too must have been a "wolf". I have honestly heard so many reports of all these wolves running around in every city in Utah, and for some reason I believe these same people will see Sasquatch before they ever see a real wolf.....


----------



## .45

quakeycrazy said:


> Kind of like the people in Wisconsin and Michigan who swear they see what they call "wolf men" hairy creatures with a dog like face and hairy man-like body covered in hair. People see what they want to see. Based on all the wolf hype, every hunter's dream is to see a wolf to "prove" they are here in Utah. Well, guess what, they are here no doubt, but at the same time people can see a bigger dog running around and see what they guarantee is a "wolf". Or maybe a darker coyote that is a little bigger than the average, and that too must have been a "wolf". I have honestly heard so many reports of all these wolves running around in every city in Utah,* and for some reason I believe these same people will see Sasquatch before they ever see a real wolf.....[/*quote]
> 
> I can really agree with you....As long as this sasquatch is around, we'll never see no wuffs...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Oooh, That's hot! *(u)*


----------



## Loke

That picture should be restricted to the gut pile. It's just plain disturbing.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> That picture should be restricted to the gut pile. It's just plain disturbing.


I deleted it Loke....not only for you, but for all members of the forum... 

It was not only frightening, but degrading to a real sasquatch... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## duck jerky

Loke said:


> There are *NO* wolves in Utah. Please shoot all of the extra large coyotes that you see.


yea that's all they were was big coyotes :wink:


----------



## Longfeather

So I hear this weekend that the guy who owned the dogs/wolves that got shot is ticked off because the CO didn't do anything to the guy that shot them. My understanding is he imported the "pets" from Alaska and still has a couple more running arround and is ticked off because one got caught in someones trap this winter and the CO told him to keep his dogs locked up instead of getting mad at the trapper.  If I knew who the CO was I would send him a Christmas card every year.

This is all third hand so it may well be bad info. 

Just wondering if this is the same wolf sighting or if there are actually two of them..


----------



## Packfish

http://saveourelk.com/


----------



## neckcollar

the info released on those wolves in spanish is that they were indeed wolves, but only half wolf. The officer who did the investigation thought they were pure breeds, but turns out that the escaped from a near by farm where the farmer checked the local pound for his dogs. Turns out your cant have half wolf in utah.


----------



## HighNDry

I would have thought the collars would have given them away, but I guess the put radio collars on some full wolves so they can keep track of them.


----------



## Huge29

.45 said:


> quakeycrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .45":x0d9y234]This is a photo take'in in Colorado last year of a Wuff. I saw the same thing earlier this year at the south end of Utah Lake...of course said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fstrailcamcontest.com/[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## shotgunwill

I wouldn't doubt thay there were wuffs here at all. It is a law of nature, that when the prey is scarce, the predator gets to walking. Likewise, when a territory is defended, the losers get pushed out. I even read somewhere once, that the mountain lion has been sighted in ALL of the lower 48 states. 
The fact of the matter is this: If a predator is not controlled, by another predator(us), its population recovers, grows, booms, etc. Likewise, if it is not controlled, it looses its fear of humans. Look at what has happened in California. Apparently, cougars got the memo that humans are pretty tasty, and a fairly easy target when not properly equipped with a weapon. The anti's should arrange a conference call, and ask those cuddly kitties, what they think. Maybe they should do that with the cute wuff wuff too. 
Animals don't have morals, they are primal and instinctual. They are not like us, and should not be considered as anywhere near equal to us. I do not mean that they shouldn't be respected. I mean that we as people, need a better understanding of our relationship with them in this world.


----------



## HGD

.45 that picture looks to me like a coyote, a big black coyote. :twisted: boom, oops


----------



## quakeycrazy

JAT83 said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe sasquatch is eating all the wolves around here. Ever think of that? Maybe we should let the wolves come back thin out he "herd" so to speak. Especially here in Ut County. _O\
> 
> 
> 
> Let 'em loose in the University Mall. :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's an idea...and when they're done there, bring 'em up to South Towne mall :lol:
Click to expand...

I know this is an older thread recently resurrected but I have to say that not even Bigfoot or the wolfman would step foot in University mall in Provo, even they have morals and if they wanted pigs they would raid a hog farm.....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Holy rotten metal Batman. I can't believe this thread has been resurrected. Did you guys hear they saw some wolves up by Flaming Gorge? :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

No mas, no mas!


----------



## quakeycrazy

You guys act like no one has seen the 20,000 wolves that live in Utah. I saw two on the way to work this morning, one in South Jordan and one in Sugarhouse. I thought I saw one in the Gallivan Plaza downtown but I think it was just a homeless dude in the bushes when I walked past......

Long live the Wolf Thread!!!!! *()*


----------



## wyogoob

quakeycrazy said:


> You guys act like no one has seen the 20,000 wolves that live in Utah. I saw two on the way to work this morning, one in South Jordan and one in Sugarhouse. I thought I saw one in the Gallivan Plaza downtown but I think it was just a homeless dude in the bushes when I walked past......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's 9 BS flags out of a possible 10 for quakeycrazy


----------



## jahan

wyogoob said:


> quakeycrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys act like no one has seen the 20,000 wolves that live in Utah. I saw two on the way to work this morning, one in South Jordan and one in Sugarhouse. I thought I saw one in the Gallivan Plaza downtown but I think it was just a homeless dude in the bushes when I walked past......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's 9 BS flags out of a possible 10 for quakeycrazy
Click to expand...

Dude you posted 10 flags. :lol:


----------



## quakeycrazy

hmm. 10 out of 10...... not too BAD!!!!! yeah! -*|*-


----------



## wyogoob

jahan said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quakeycrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys act like no one has seen the 20,000 wolves that live in Utah. I saw two on the way to work this morning, one in South Jordan and one in Sugarhouse. I thought I saw one in the Gallivan Plaza downtown but I think it was just a homeless dude in the bushes when I walked past......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's 9 BS flags out of a possible 10 for quakeycrazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude you posted 10 flags. :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## jahan

wyogoob you are a cheater! :lol: There were 10 before. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

jahan said:


> wyogoob you are a cheater! :lol: There were 10 before. :lol: :mrgreen:


Whoops I goofed up (got caught).

Sorry no 10 BS flags in Hunting, only in "Everything Else"

But personally, your story does warrant 9.9 BS flags!


----------



## quakeycrazy

Hell, now you know how I feel when I read all these BS reports of people seeing wolves all over the place!!!! Personally I think it is Sasquatch they are seeing.


----------

